# Where to purchase grape vines



## Brian (Mar 25, 2016)

OK well it is time to dive into growing some grapes. I have a few concord planted but I have some property and am interested in planting 10-20 vines.. I am not going to be a winery I just want some vine to learn with and get enough grapes for some wine. I am looking for a good reliable supplier of these vines. I have read horror stories about vendors of vine and the condition they are received etc etc. SO if any of you have had good luck with certain retailers that won't rip you off I would be open to suggestions. Thanks for any input.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 25, 2016)

Double A Vineyards


----------



## grapeman (Mar 26, 2016)

You can't go wrong with Double A Vineyards and they are fairly close to you. Another good supplier of cold hardy grapes is Northeastern Vine Supply. Small family operation there so they get pretty busy this time of year.


----------



## Pat57 (Mar 26, 2016)

Avoid Red Dog Vineyards, very unreliable and he had a lot of diseased vines last summer.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Mar 26, 2016)

They are far from you but had some great stock. Inland Desert was awesome to work with. 

http://inlanddesert.com/contact-us/

I bought 12 Cab Sav
2 Petite Verdot 
2 Cab Franc
6 Viognier


----------



## Brian (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks to all for your input. I will check them all out and see what I can come up with. I know it is late in the season so I will be lucky to find anything that I want.


----------



## Masbustelo (Jan 15, 2018)

http://www.petitepearlplus.com/ *Bevens Creek Vineyard Nursery*
9350 Foxford Road 
Chanhassen, MN 
Email: [email protected] or www.petitepearlgrape.com
Tel. 952-212-0523
Petite Pearl
Crimson Pearl, Verona


----------

